# Baby Bath Lavender bar.



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 22, 2007)

It is not a very good swirl I did in a rush today, but here is a batch of Baby Bath Lavender that I did today.

In the log as I cut the log with my cutter;






Not a good picture, I need a better one, but here is a cut bar before I clean it up;





Paul.... :wink:


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 22, 2007)

That looks so decadent yet soothing!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

sounds like it smells so so good!


----------



## Woodi (Jul 25, 2007)

I rather like the simplicity of it.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey Paul,
Nice to "see" you.  

Irena


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 29, 2007)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> That looks so decadent yet soothing!!


"Yeah that"  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Summer months Go camping is a good commence to be able to engage in a flag nfl. All people have on Amare Stoudemire purple #1 Jersey in their teaching.


----------



## Relle (Apr 21, 2011)

No photo again. :?


----------



## Relle (Apr 22, 2011)

Old post, I see now.


----------

